# When does steelhead season start?



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

I mean, precisely when?  I am out of classes until sept 20th or so, and would love to be able to steelhead at least a little before school. Any way to do so, or is it just too early?


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

It never ends if you have a boat! You can usually start to see some fish showing up in early September out east. A lot depends on the weather but if you go east you should be able to hook up before classes. Good luck!


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

i sure wish i had a boat...


----------



## Jack'n Fish (Oct 1, 2007)

For myself and two others it starts tomorrow. Will post pics if successful. I can't wait to here the other replies that will come. And no we will not be in a boat.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

early sept. depending on the weather will depend on how many fish are in. as veryone said.


----------



## ouflyboy9 (Aug 12, 2008)

not soon enough


----------



## bigcats28 (Jul 23, 2006)

i hooked a nice fish in the rocky the first week of september 2 years ago...too bad i didnt check my hook and it was rusted and broke haha...havent forgot to check my gear since. It all depends on the weather, like everyone else said. I've heard a good sign for when to start fishing is when you start seeing monarch butterflies.


----------



## ngski (Aug 16, 2005)

It all depends of the alignment of the moon and the stars, but really when the weather conditions are right, slightly cool temps in the evening with rain usually brings in some in the western tribs. Out east the run can start as early as late August beginning of Sept. The closer tribs near PA border will get fish in them starting in Sept. If you really have an itch for Chrome go experience the Trout Run out in PA, I would suggest going during the weekday since you have time off. 

I would imagine we would start to get a good early run with all the rain and the cool temps been getting. Last season I started hooking into Chrome after the first week in Sept. when the temps were a little cooler in the evenings.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

They are always steelhead to be caught in the GL area!...


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

steelhead season starts when our floats go under!!!!!! LOL


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> steelhead season starts when our floats go under!!!!!! LOL


Mine begins when the drag on my trolling rod starts screaming


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

BigDaddy300 said:


> Mine begins when the drag on my trolling rod starts screaming


Cus you snagged the bottom .....LMAO


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

steelheadBob said:


> Cus you snagged the bottom .....LMAO


LOL!!! You are killin me! That was a good one Bob. LMAO!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

you can always start fishing at Walnut creek in late August , they have been catching them there for the past few years before the 1st of September , first light is your best shot soon as it get light they usally head to deep water for the day , keep in mind though early season steelheading in Pa is like combat fishing....elbow to elbow 
Fish On !!!


----------



## J-rod (May 7, 2009)

Jack'n Fish said:


> For myself and two others it starts tomorrow. Will post pics if successful. I can't wait to here the other replies that will come. And no we will not be in a boat.


Did you ever post pics or a report? i would love to see, were u fishing the skamina summer run fish?


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

I have caught a few at the long wall in the headlands the first week in Sept. But with all these warm days it will put a damper on that.


----------

